# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Profesioni që do donit të kishit në të ardhmen

## fashion_girl

une fashion stylist sepse me pelqen gjithcka qe ka lidhje me moden !

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Pornostylist

----------


## Apollyon

Te hudh firma. Kshu pune kam qejf me gjet, gjith diten me hudh firma, ka me mire? lol

----------


## Geri Tr

qeveritar        .....................

----------


## RockStar

Doktor sepse te ipet mundesia te zhveshesh grate e huaja dhe ne fund burri vjen dhe paguan faturen  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## stern

> Doktor sepse te ipet mundesia te zhveshesh grate e huaja dhe ne fund burri vjen dhe paguan faturen


*hahahhahahhahahhhahahha*

----------


## [MaRiO]

*Kete Qe Kam Se Nderroj Me Asnje Ne Bot*

----------


## maryp

nese do kisha mundesi do beja turisten gjithe jeten (profesion eshte dhe ku  :buzeqeshje:  ) si alterative e dyte, te ikja ne australi dhe te kisha nje ferme timen, nese nuk do kem mundesi te beja asnjeren nga keto te dyja qe thashe me lart, atehere do vazhdoj te mbaj profesionin qe kam sepse me pelqen dhe ky

----------


## illyrian rex

Ingjinier...

Do ta planifikoja rrafshimin e Prishtines deri ne temel...

----------


## Arvima

Mikrobiologe......( scientist) :Lulja3:

----------


## padrilla

drejtor porti

----------


## Smth_Poetic

I dallon qarte materialistet e shqiperise per profesionin qe kane deshire te bejne  :ngerdheshje:  .

Personalisht ......kam pase qejf i vogel te behesha arkeolog ose arkitekt , mirepo mbas shkolles me hyri ne qejf jashte mase te behesha nje Astrophysicist ,edhe pse mundesite nuk u krijuan per tu bere i tille.

----------


## ILMGAP

> ...ne te ardhmen ?????


YLLO ...... jo te gjithe antaret jane femije ketu  :i ngrysur:

----------


## BaBa

piktor ose   muratore  :xhoker:

----------


## eldushka

Kur isha e 'ogel doja te behesha mjeke. Duke u rritur kuptova qe eshte me mire t'i urosh vetes te mund te beheshe Miss p.sh. ku "Worldpeace" eshte gjithcka qe deshiron.

----------


## fashion_girl

> YLLO ...... jo te gjithe antaret jane femije ketu


po pse nje person qe eshte 20 vjec femije i thua ti ????? ka shum persona qe do te vazhdojne uni ose jan duke e vazhduar sepse kan nje objektiiv ne jete !

p.s nuk eshte me detyrim qe ti pergjigjesh pyetjes !

----------


## fashion_girl

> drejtor porti


interesant si profession!

----------


## broken_smile

Kur isha e vogel dhe me pyesnin se cfare doja te behesha u thoja me nje siguri te madhe astronaute, balerine dhe kuzhiniere (keto dy te fundit njehere shkojne shume bashke)  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Une vdes me u be zjarrfikes. Do i ndizja vete zjarret vetem qe te shkoja ti shuaja me pas.
Ne fund te hipja siper makines zjarrfikese me nje pelerine te hedhur shkujdesur mbi shpatulla, nderkohe qe njerezit brohorisnin e falenderonin... ndersa ne sfond luhej kjo kenga ...

----------


## maratonomak

karocier. :uahaha:

----------

